# Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich war eigentlich immer ein Anhänger möglichst langer Ruten zum Spinnangeln.

Hatte ich die Wahl bei gleichem WG eine mit 2,70 und eine mit 3,10 oder 3,20 zu bekommen, habe ich immer die längere genommen.

Eine in meinen Augen harmonischere "Pufferung" im Drill, weiter werfen mit längeren Ruten und die Möglichkeit ein paar Zentimeter mehr an die Steinpackung ranzuangeln, waren für mich die Gründe.

Ich treff aber immer mehr Angler, die lieber die eher kurze bzw. möglichst kurze Rute nehmen zum Spinnangeln - gerade beim immer populärer werdenden Barschangeln. 

Wenn ich dam mit meiner 3,10m 12 - Gramm - Rute komme und dann zwischen lauter 1,9 - 2,10 m Stecken stehe, dann frage ich mich schon, sind meine Gedanken  zu längeren Ruten richtig?

Oder sind die kurzen - abgesehen davon, dass sie natürlich leichter sind und man an bewachsenen Strecken besser zurecht kommt, auch angel-, wurf- und Drilltechnisch im Vor-, oder zumindest nicht im Nachteil gegenüber längeren Ruten??



.


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich fische auch eher kurze Ruten - wobei es am meisten aufs Gewässer ankommt oder darauf, ob ein Boot zur Verfügung steht.
Generell werfe ich aber auch so leichte Köder lieber aus dem Handgelenk und führe die meisten ebenso - das ist mit ner 3,20 Gerte schon schwierig.
Auch im Drill puffer ich extrem viel übers Handgelenk und hab auch mit der kurzen Rute beim Spinnfischen (wo ich nicht immer 'nen Kescher mit mir rumschleppe) Vorteile beim landen.
#h


----------



## grumic81 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Hallo,

ich angele mittlerweile mit eher kurzen Ruten.

Dies hat mehrere Gründe:
Angle viel vom Boot aus darum Ruten mit 190 - 210 cm
Bin bei vielen Rute bei den eher kürzeren Xzoga's hängen geblieben (diese fallen ja eher kürzer aus)
Handling und Landung gestaltet sich für mich leichter.
Weniger Gewicht 

Einziger Nachteil für mich ist der Drill vom etwas steileren Ufer, von der Wurfweite her ist für mich kaum ein Unterschied erkennbar.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

hm, wenn noch jetzt einer kommt, das mit den langen Ruten bei wär wär wegen "Kompensation", überleg ich mir, ob ich auch mal ne kürzere teste...

Davon ab: 
Wie verhalten sie die kurzen Stecken im Drill bei größeren Fischen??  - ich denk halt immer, die flexibleren, längeren Ruten "arbeiten" da besser mit mehr Reserve..


----------



## shafty262 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich habe auch Jahre lang nur 2,70 Ruten geangelt. Bin vor 2 Jahren dann auf 2,20 und 2,40 umgestiegen. Im Drill habe ich mit längeren Ruten sogar das Gefühl, das der Fisch nicht so gut zu steuern ist, besonders bei großen Fischen fällt mir das bei kurzen Ruten viel leichter den Fisch zu lenken. Bei den Schnüren und Rutenringen heutzutage werf ich mit der 2,40 Rute auch nur paar cm weniger wie mit der 2,70. Der einzige Grund warum ich manchmal noch 2,70 Fische ist der Anstartwinkel des Köders auf Steinpackungen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Nutze auch lieber kurze Spinnruten. Allein den Drill empfinde ich irgendwie intensiver, als an einer langen, schwereren und vielleicht Kopflastigen Rute.


----------



## Nidderauer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



grumic81 schrieb:


> Angle viel vom Boot aus darum Ruten mit 190 - 210 cm


 
 Und wenn man dann "Stecken" in die Hand nimmt, mit 2,70 m - 3,00 m Länge, dann kommts einem vor, als hätte man eine Bohnenstange in der Hand. Feeling = Null und präzise Köderführung extrem schwierig, da kommt schon die Frage auf, wie man damit jemals Fische überlistet hat.

 Das geht bei den kurzen Ruten fast ohne Anstrengung aus dem Handgelenk. Bin auch nur noch mit kurzen Ruten unterwegs. Nachteile gibt's natürlich bei hohen Böschungen bzw. Bewuchs am Ufer/im Wasser....

Grüße Sven


----------



## Aurikus (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich fische am Rhein zu 90% mit Ruten zwischen 2-2,55m.
Schläge/Kopfstöße kann man prima über's Handgelenk abpuffern. 
Wurfweite habe ich kaum Einbußung und ist nicht relevant. 
Nahe der Steinpackung den Winkel verändern und die Rute hochhalten, dann komm ich bis an die Steinpackung ran.
Wir haben hier auch eine Menge Spundwände, da ist man mit einer kurzen Rute besser aufgestellt
Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man einen Fisch wesentlich besser dirigieren kann. Insbesondere im Nahbereich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

hmmmmm, alles Anhänger von "kurzen"......


----------



## Der_rheinangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

gerade für Technicken wie twitchen solle die Rute Rute nicht länger 2,40cm sein, dann klappt es einfach viel besser und gehjt leichter von der Hand


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Hallo,

kommt auch auf die Art des Gewässers an. An unseren, relativ kleinen Flüssen, wo man allenfalls mal 30, selten mal 40 Meter werfen muss, gehe ich mit 2,10 - 2,40er Ruten los. An den Seen, vom Ufer aus, wo die Weite mit ausschlaggebend ist, gehe ich mit 3 Meter Ruten ran, weil es da  
auf jeden Meter ankommt, den man weiter rauswerfen kann. An unserem Baggersee z.B. bekommt man ab dem Spätherbst näher als 30-40 Meter vom Ufer kaum noch Bisse.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Leute, die Rute muss zum Angler(arm) passen.
Da relativiert sich dann die Länge.

Eine längere Rute wirft weiter|kopfkrat:
Die Unterschiede sind nicht so riesig, wie immer behauptet wird.

Aber was mache ich, wenn ich an einer hohen, nicht begehbaren Böschung stehe und mit Wobbler fische?
Da brauche ich eine lange Rute, sonst ist eine Köderführung fast unmöglich.
Auch wenn ich Techniken mit lockerer Schnur fische, habe ich einen schönen Hebel zum Anschlagen.

Unter 2,40 m fische ich nicht so gerne, manchmal aber schon.
Aber auch drüber.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

3.00 und 3.20 nehme ich nur noch fürs Mefofischen, da macht das auch Sinn.
Wurfweite und die gewisse Pufferung auf Grund der Länge.

Spinnruten sind bei mir auch immer kürzer geworden - 2.44 2.20 2.00.

Die Köderführung wird besser und direkter.
Man ermüdet auch nicht so schnell.
Man merkt auch kleinste Anstubser sofort.
Man merkt den Köderlauf direkter.
Anhieb kommt besser durch.
Der Drill ist direkter.
ETC. alles Punkte die bei einer langen Rute gepuffert werden.

Die Wurfweite ist nicht so viel geringer. Ich fische die auch im Meer, Mittelmeer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Trend zu Kurzem scheint also echt da zu sein..


----------



## Hann. Münden (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

2,70m Allround
1,50m am kleinen Bach


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Hmmh, kommt bei mir ganz auf den Gewässertyp an.
Also z.B. ,ohne Boot, im Fluss (mit Buhnen und Steinpackung) sowie im Kanal benutze ich durchweg 3m Ruten.
Die Glasaugen stehen meißt unmittelbar an der Packungskante und mit 'ner langen Peitsche und dazu evtl. noch Watstiefel-oder hosen kann man, ohne soviel auf köderfressende Steinbeisser zu stoßen, schön die Kanten abklappern.
Zum dropshotten hab ich da sogar manchmal 'ne 3,60m Feederrute im Einsatz.
Bin ich allerdings mit der "Banane" unterwegs, nehme ich Ruten von 1,90m bis maximal 2,40m (die 2,40er aber eher selten).
Mit kürzeren Stöcken kann man m.M. die Köder auch besser "animieren" und die Gewichtsersparnis macht sich bei einem langen Angeltag auch recht angenehm bemerkbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> 2,70m Allround
> 1,50m am kleinen Bach


1,50m ist jetzt aber schon extrem - selber gebaut, nehm ich dann an?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Also wenn man mit ner kurzen Spinne unterwegs ist - stören Uferbewuchs, Steinpackungen und sonstiges (was für ne lange Rute sprechen würde) nicht so sehr. Man gewöhnt sich drann oder man gleicht dies irgendwie aus.


----------



## barschzanker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Bin mittlerweile auch nur noch um die 2m unterwegs.bei mir liegts hauptsächlich daran,dass es sich entspannter fischt und ich länger fischen kann ohne rücken zu kriegen.ich erklärs mir damit dass bei ner kurzen rute einfsch ein merklich kürzerer hebel wirkt. Signifikante nachteile hab ich bislang nochnicht gemerkt


----------



## Santy (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Alles unter 2,70 sind Releaser, bääh!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

offtopic !!


----------



## shafty262 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Die Pro's überwiegen einfach extrem bei "kurz" wenn man beides vergleicht. 

Die einzigen Pro's für "lang" sind für mich Wurfweite und Anstartwinkel. 

Den Anstartwinkel kriegt man mit ein bisschen Übung auch mit kurzen Ruten hin. Auf 10 cm mehr Wurfweite kann ich verzichten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Santy (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Schulligung, dass ich diese Perle von Fred verunstalte.

on: Ich blinker gern mit der 3,60 Karpfernrute, weil die 3,60 lang ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Leute, nicht aufregen lassen..

Man kann im Profil immer gucken, was jemand noch für andere Beiträge verfasst hat.

Da regt man sich dann oft weniger auf, wenn man da geguckt hat und schreibt halt selber einfach zum Thema..

Danke an alle mit ernsthaften Postings hier..


----------



## Purist (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trend zu Kurzem scheint also echt da zu sein..



Vor 30-40 Jahren war es doch noch normal, dass Spinnruten bei 2,1m aufhörten, oder irre ich da?

Ich setze meine Grenze bei 2,70m, schon dabei kommen Vor- und Nachteile der Länge zu Tage:

-mehr Wurfweite
-bessere Köderführung und überbrückbare Hindernisse bei Uferbewuchs/Wasserpflanzen (Gewässerabhängig)
-Anschlag kommt gut durch

die Nachteile:

-mit zunehmender Länge leidet die Zielgenauigkeit
-mehr Gewicht, schlechtere Köderführung (ist auch auf Dauer anstrengender, Ködern damit Leben einzuhauchen! Spielt bei Spinnern natürlich keine Rolle), schlechtere Balance der Rute
-bestimmte Köderführungsstile sind nicht möglich (jerken/twitchen)

2,10-2,40m würde ich als Optimum bezeichnen, eher 2,4m für Stationärrollen und 2,10m für Baitcaster.


----------



## eagle-ray (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich fische auch am liebsten Ruten zwischen 2,10 und 2,40. Sind leichter und handlicher. Aber auf den Buhnen im Rhein komme ich mit den kurzen Ruten nicht zurecht. Dort fische ich 2,70.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Michael.S (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Lange Ruten nehme ich nur dort wo ich auch wirklich eine lange Rute Brauche , z.b Krautfelder an den Ufern , an freien Gewässern nehme ich meine 2,10 Rute ,das merkt man schon vom Gewicht her ,eine kurze Rute macht mehr Laune auch im Drill


----------



## volkerm (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Vom Ufer immer so um 3m, einfach weil man meist nicht, selten aber doch mal dringend Wurfweite braucht. In Kleingewässern und vom Boot natürlich gern kürzer. In Bächen jedoch wieder 3 Meter oder länger, weil man da vom Ufer Abstand halten kann, und die Fische einen nicht sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie verhalten sie die kurzen Stecken im Drill bei größeren Fischen??  - ich denk halt immer, die flexibleren, längeren Ruten "arbeiten" da besser mit mehr Reserve..


'türlich, die längeren (vorausgesetzt bei vergleichbaren Material und Level) drillen immer besser, haben mehr Reserven mit dem stärkeren Material unten'rum und führen immer genauer über die Länge sowohl Köder wie Fisch.
Beim Anschlag hat man außerdem mehr Bums, was für Distanz und Hartmäuler wichtig ist. 
Das ist erheblich bedeutsamer als die gern genannte Wurfweite, denn dafür zählen auch viele andere Faktoren.

Gerontologisch und fürs schwache Händchen sind die kurzen Rütchen aber klar im Vorteil! :m :q



Am besten und noch besser als kurz oder lang ist übrigens, beides oder noch mehr Auswahl im Auto zu haben und je nach Gegebenheiten einzusetzen. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> gerade für Technicken wie twitchen solle die Rute Rute nicht länger 2,40cm sein, dann klappt es einfach viel besser und gehjt leichter von der Hand


Das ist neben dem für viele wichtigen Leichtigskeitskomfort der anglerische Pluspunkt für die Kurzen:
Leichtere und damit meist bessere Animation für Animatrixköder! :m

Außerdem haben sich die Spinnrutenblank eben doch gewaltig verbessert über die Zeit, zwar schleichend Stück für Stück, aber kontinuierlich. Ich kann sogar mit einer meiner besten 3m Ruten mit aktueller Blanktechnik locker den Einsatzbereich von vorher 3 der besten 3m Sportexruten -25g -35g -60g abdecken, auch im ganzen Köderbereich und fangtechnisch gerade bei taktil und piercing ist die Neue auch vorne.


----------



## Santy (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Wetten ich werf mit 2,40 weiter als ihr mit 3!
Und die Hebelgesetze gelten imo immer noch...


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1,50m ist jetzt aber schon extrem - selber gebaut, nehm ich dann an?



Eisangel.........:q


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Beim Anschlag hat man außerdem mehr Bums, was für Distanz und Hartmäuler wichtig ist.
> Das ist erheblich bedeutsamer als die gern genannte Wurfweite, denn dafür zählen auch viele andere Faktoren.
> 
> Gerontologisch und fürs schwache Händchen sind die kurzen Rütchen aber klar im Vorteil! :m :q
> ...


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Je nach Methode und Gewässer zwischen 1,80m und 3,60m.
Wobei überwiegend kurze Ruten bevorzugt werden.
Gründe wurden ja schon genannt.

Was die Wurfweite angeht, so sehe ich keine Nachteile einer kurzen Rute.
Das mag wohl zum einen an der Beringung liegen und zum anderen an der Wurftechnik selber.

Einen Drill finde ich aber nach wie vor an der längeren Rute besser,der Fisch ist einfacher zu führen und lässt sich auch besser von Hindernissen abhalten.
Andere Geschichte wenn vom Boot aus gefischt wird,da ist ein langer Stecken nur von Nachteil.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Verallgemeinern hat hier keinen Sinn.
Je Gewässer, je Angelart, je Köder, je Fischart kann eine andere länge der Rute als Optimum erweisen.

Versuch mal mit der Brandungsrute von 2,10m zu fischen.
Beim Barschanglen will man dagegen keine schwere Rute für doch meistens wenig gramm schwere Barsche benutzen. Die Materialien reichen für die Wurfweiten locker aus und alle Vorzüge der kurzen Rute wiegen mehr als die einer längeren. Anders kann es durchaus am See sein. Eien 3m Spinnrute mit leichten Ködern ermöglich u.U. doch ein paar Meter mehr Wurfweite. Im Zeitalter wo jeder die Wahl hat spielt auch das Marketing eine große Rolle. Streetfishing hat die kurzen Ruten erst populär gemacht. Der Markt hat da viel gepuscht. Der Angler hat es angenommen.


----------



## Purist (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Versuch mal mit der Brandungsrute von 2,10m zu fischen.



Schon gemacht, Glasfaserdinger von 1,6-2m. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es funktionierte. Desweiteren brachte es die Erkenntnis mit sich, dass zumindest im Wattenmeer Wurfweite nicht alles ist und kapitale Flundern, Schollen und Aale ziemlich nah am Ufer fangbar sind. :q



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Streetfishing hat die kurzen Ruten erst populär gemacht. Der Markt hat da viel gepuscht. Der Angler hat es angenommen.



Streetfishing ist ein reine Marketinggeschichte..
Kurze Spinnruten (1,5m) hat man schon vor 70 Jahren kaufen können, ebenso 3+m lange Modelle. Was inzwischen völlig in vergessenheit geraten ist, dass man damals noch zwischen einhändigen Ruten (1,5-2,40m) und zweihändigen Ruten (2,4+ bis ca. 3,3m) unterschied. Daran denkt heute keiner mehr, wenn er seine 1,9m Baitcaster auch mal mit zwei Händen wirft, weil dafür die modernen Griffe ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Eisangel.........:q


cool - hätt ich ja auch drauf kommen können ;-))

Aber wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, muss ich vielleicht doch mal gucken, ob ich mal kurze ausprobiere, auch wenn ich eigentlich auf längere stehe.


----------



## Harrie (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Aber wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, muss ich vielleicht doch mal gucken, ob ich mal kurze ausprobiere, auch wenn ich eigentlich auf längere stehe.[/QUOTE]

Was issen mit Dir los? 
Wo ist denn der Ferkel......


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Dass ich bei meinen 1,87 keine kurzen Frauen will, sollte doch nicht ferkelich, sondern ganz normal sein..
Was Du wieder denkst..


----------



## Harrie (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ja Ja Thomas,so kann mans auch sehn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Mein Lehrherr sagte früher immer zu mir:
Schneller ne Ausrede als ne Maus ein Loch...
;-)))))))


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich bin auch einer von der längern Fraktion.
Am liebsten 2,7m, vom Boot auch 2,4. Kürzer hab ich zwar auch (z.B. UL 1,98cm) fühle mich damit aber nie so richtig wohl. Aber da ich meist von bewachsenen/steilen Ufern aus fische  und fast nur Köder nutze die ich über die Rolle führen kann passt das für mich bisher einwandfrei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

aaaaaah, wenigstens einer!! Willkommen im Club ;-)


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich bin aber auch 195cm groß und hab lange Arme, könnte auch ein Faktor sein warum ich mich mit den kurzen Zahnstochern nicht so wohl fühle .


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

wir Langen habens halt schwer :-D


----------



## Aurikus (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wir Langen habens halt schwer :-D



Bin auch 1,87m. Wenn man nicht allzuviel wiegt, lebt es sich recht “leicht“! 

Und gerade wenn man was länger ist, hat man mit kürzeren Frauen, äh Ruten an etwaigen Packungen weniger Probleme....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Bin auch 1,87m. Wenn man nicht allzuviel wiegt, lebt es sich recht “leicht“!


Der war gemein....:c:c:c


----------



## Aurikus (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich weiß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Dreggsagg ;-))))


----------



## Aurikus (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Jou ;-);-);-)


----------



## kgbbg (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ganz klar: Kurze Rute. Händelt sich besser, wirft (fast) genau so weit, ist wesentlich entspannter, man merkt jedes Zuppeln besser, der Anhieb kommt schneller, der Fisch ist gut zu dirigieren.... alles schon gesagt.
Ich angle seit 1959. Spinnangeln seit etwa 1968 und zunehmend mehr. Bin durch alle Rutenlängen und -materialien gegangen. Aber erst seit der Hohlglasfiberzeit waren ja längere Spinnruten halbwegs komfortabel, wenn ich die alten Babus-, Pfefferrohr- oder gespließten Knüppel mal außen vor lasse.....
Wichtig ist für mich auch die m.E. schnellere Reaktionszeit. Seit vielen Jahren bin ich nur noch mit der Baitcastrute unterwegs und da sind meine Ruten noch einmal kürzer geworden. Im Normalfall fidsche ich kaum noch über 2,20, das Gros ist unter 2 m und davon über die Hälfte 1,80 - 1,88 und das sowohl vom Land, als vom Boot und von Barsch bis Hecht.


----------



## Hänger06 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Moin, nicht immer macht es die"Länge" sondern die Technik....

ich fische Ruten zum Spinnfischen zwischen1,80 und 2,70 (2,10+2,40)cm in Hamburg d.h. im Elb-Hauptstrom, Becken, die Alster und Bille sind beides (Stillgewässer). Zum zandern nutze ich eine 2,70 "extra fast" mit 45gr oder eine mit 80gr Fast, kommt immer darauf an, wie hier schon erwähnt, wo und mit welchen Ködern. Alster und Bille gerne mit meiner 2,10 und 20gr Wg oder gezielt auf Barsch und co mit der kurzen mit 10gr

Ich tendiere aber auch langsam aber sicher zu einer mit 2,40cm, meine jetzige ist er ein Allrounderin.. nix halbes, nix ganzes, ist halt handlicher und für mich universeller einsetzbar gerade beim befischen von Brücken und Spundwänden. Ein Kollege hat eine Harty Zanderforce in 2,40 und wirft locker die Distanzen wie ich mit den gleichen Ködergewichten bei 2,70.

Nahhhhh... es ist ja bald Wienachten, da kann ich mir ja was gutes tun...

euch dicke Fische und schrumpft nicht so schnell ihr "großen" Angler!

gruß


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Purist schrieb:


> Aale ziemlich nah am Ufer fangbar sind. :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja, das stimmt. Niemand wäre damals auf den Gedanken gekommen eine Rute unter 2,40 beidhändig zu werfen.
Wir haben scheints den Vorteil der frühen Geburt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hm, wenn noch jetzt einer kommt, das mit den langen Ruten bei wär wär wegen "Kompensation", überleg ich mir, ob ich auch mal ne kürzere teste...
> 
> Davon ab:
> Wie verhalten sie die kurzen Stecken im Drill bei größeren Fischen??  - ich denk halt immer, die flexibleren, längeren Ruten "arbeiten" da besser mit mehr Reserve..




Das kommt schon sehr viel auf die Aktion auch an. Was hilft dir ne 3,2m lange Rute wenn sie sich nur bis zur Mitte biegt. Selbst bei größeren Fischen kriegst du keine Probleme, hast ja auch ne Bremse die du hoffentlich einsetzt  
Ich fische am Bach bis zu 1,5m runter ohne Probleme. Ist nur das Spitzenteil eines Blanks. 
Aber die absolute Allround Länge sind für mich 2,4m 

@Thomas melde dich doch mal, ich hätt da glaub ich was wirklich feines für dich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

hast doch meine Nummer ..


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hm, wenn noch jetzt einer kommt, das mit den langen Ruten bei wär wär wegen "Kompensation", überleg ich mir, ob ich auch mal ne kürzere teste...
> 
> Davon ab:
> Wie verhalten sie die kurzen Stecken im Drill bei größeren Fischen?? - ich denk halt immer, die flexibleren, längeren Ruten "arbeiten" da besser mit mehr Reserve..



 Guck mal weg vom Süßwasser ( bis auf Einen) , das hängt ja maßgeblich davon ab, was am anderen Ende zieht,
 Nicht dass sich der Hebel umdreht und man Surfen geht|supergri
 Gruß A.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Genau, beim little big game, poppern und stickbaiten sind die ruten max. 259.
Die meisten zwischen 220 und 240. Dort ist der Zielfisch nicht gerade klein.

Beim Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Co ist der Vorteil einfach die Schnelligkeit Aufgrund geringerer Massenträgheit. Anhieb sitzt auch auf große Entfernungen, warscheinlich sicherer als mit ner 3m Rute.
Bei der kurzen sitzt der Haken schon, wo die lange noch in Bewegung ist.
Die kurze verhält sich bei der Bisserkennung genau so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Dass vom Boot aus kurze Ruten Vorteile haben (Big Game) hab ich ja nieeeee bezweifelt.

Das mit dem Anhieb klappt aber mit längeren Ruten bei Ködern "unter Druck" (Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker) in meinen Augen besser (kommts beim "reinrennenlassen" ja weniger auf  Reaktionsschnelligkeit wie beim Gummi an, und ich denke auch bei Finesserigs kriegste die Barsche beim reinrennenlassen, nur bein klassischen Gufi weniger)..

Um das aber mit kurzen Ruten zu vergleichen, fehlt mir eben die Erfahrung, da ich nur lange bzw. längere habe ;-))


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Speziell auch bei finessrigs und dropshot ist die Biss/Anhiebausbeute mit der kurzen deutlich höher.

Ich hatte mal gefischt ne 3m Speedmaster und habe dann gewechselt auf ne 2,1m Illex. Mehr Bisse - weil erkannt, mehr Fische - weil schneller Anhieb.

Du solltest es einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....Um das aber mit kurzen Ruten zu vergleichen, fehlt mir eben die Erfahrung, da ich nur lange bzw. längere habe ;-))



Es wird eben Zeit, dass du dir 'nen kurzen Stecken zulegst und zwar unbedingt.
Mich hat vor Jahren der Andi(Terence Drill) zum Angeln mit kurzen Spinnruten gebracht, in dem er mir für 'nen schmalen Taler, eine Mitchell Elite Spin(ca.2,36m od. 2,4m) vermachte. 
Bis dato hatte ich auch nur Spinnruten von 2,7m - 3,3m.
Nach den ersten Touren mit der kurzen straffen Stange und nach dem ersten Drill eines Hechtes war klar, es würden zukünftig mehr "Dirigentenstöcke" in meinem Rutenwald werden. 
Heute kann ich sagen, dass ich deutlich öfter mit den kurzen Stöcken unterwegs bin und die langen Ruten regelmäßig einstauben.
Die längsten, häufig benutzten Ruten sind ausschließlich Gummiruten mit Längen zwischen 2,35m und 2,55m.
Länger benutze ich nur noch am Meer und da komme ich selten hin.
Meine meisten Spinnruten sind zwischen 1,80 Meter und 2,4m, die Kürzeste hat gar nur 1,65m.


Ich bin sicher du wirst deine Freude damit haben und den kurzen öfter in die Hand nehmen, als die alten langen Stecken.

Vorteile der langen Ruten mögen auch heute noch folgende sein:
- günstigerer Winkel beim Anschlag auf Distanz
- an Steilufern und langgezogenen Steinpackungen kann's eben keine Rute so, wie die lange.
- bessere Möglichkeiten/vereinfachtes Dirigieren des Fisches im Drill, sowie fern halten von Hindernissen
-mehr Puffer bei harten Kopfstößen und Überraschungsfluchten bei Hechten kurz vor der Landung(mehr Blank um die Kräfte zu verteilen)

Mehr Vorteile möchte ich nicht nennen, denn alle übrigen mir Bekannten, machen die kurzen Ruten durch ihre Vorteile wett.(Bsp. Wurfweite durch Aufladung des langen Blanks vs. Schnellkraft + geringerer Luftwiderstand beim kurzen Stecken).

Mit dem kurzen Stecken kann man sich meiner Meinung nach besser auf's Fischen konzentrieren, weil man weniger mit der Unhandlichkeit der langen Rute beschäftigt ist, mehr Rückmeldung hat, alles direkter und schneller abläuft, der Köder besser präsentiert werden kann, vieles mit sehr kurzen Bewegungen, leichtfüßig aus dem Handgelenk bewerkstelligt werden kann. 
Man muss nicht ständig, wie bei der langen Rute suchen, wo die Spitze ist und was sie macht, wo sie beim Auswerfen hängen bleiben könnte und wie man den besch..sen langen Prügel in der Endphase des Drills/Landen des Fisches halten soll, wenn einfach jede >2,7m - Rute kurzfristig, wenigstens 70cm zu lang ist.
Dazu kommen die angenehmere Transportlänge, das geringer Risiko die Spitze mit dem Kofferraumdeckel einzukürzen.
Im Ganzen mag ich die Kurzen heute mehr, weil sie irgendwie handlicher, schneller, direkter, unkomplizierter, schneller verfügbar(flotter angelfertig) und auch auf kleinem Raum, sowie bei dichter Ufervegetation ohne Probs genutzt werden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Alles Fans von Kurzen ;-) 

Aber großes Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen !!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles Fans von Kurzen ;-)


Alle nicht , so. Post 30 43 usw. 

Immer noch bleibt eines bestehen:
Die beste Spinnrute #6 über die Betrachtung aller Möglichkeiten bleibt die mit modernen Blanks gebaute stärkere 3m Meerforellen oder Seeforellenspinnrute, mit der geht eben fast alles und auch der Drill kritischer Fische und das Beackern von Hektargroßen Wasserflächen und schwierigen Uferrandsituationen, oder auch gut Werfen im gemütlichen Sitzen z.B. #6

Aber gerade fürs barscheln und leichte Köder und eben das häufig gewünschte maximale Spaß haben, oder auch Adaption auf die wenigen vorhandenen heutzutage eher kleinen Fische haben sich die leichten Stöcke immens gut hinentwickelt und leistungsgesteigert. 
Nun lange ausprobiert sind ganz leichte WG-Klassen 3g 5g 7g 15g mit langen Ruten nicht gut umzusetzen, das ist leider so , muss ich aber auch akzeptieren.
Der Invest in kleine moderne Stöcke (8ft und weniger) bringt einfach viel mehr rüber! :m


----------



## Nidderauer (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles Fans von Kurzen ;-)



Es bleibt einem auch kaum noch was anderes übrig. Die Fische lassen sich mit den herkömmlichen Jig-, Faulenzer-, Beileier-Techniken kaum noch beeindrucken.

 Und alles andere ist mit langen Ruten ab 2,70 m einfach auf Dauer viel zu anstrengend, bzw. in der Köderführung überhaupt nicht umsetzbar.

 Da verpasst Du was Thomas, das fetzt mit den Kurzen #6.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## bombe20 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

@_*Thomas9904*_
ich möchte dir dazu raten, deiner neugierde nachzugeben. habe ich selbst immer die 2,70m für meinen besten kompromiss gehalten, möchte ich mein 2m stöckchen nicht mehr missen.


----------



## graysson (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Als ich angefangen habe mit dem Angeln, wurden mir 2,70er Ruten nahegelegt. Mittlerweile bin ich fast komplett auf 2,10er oder 2,40er Tele-Ruten umgestiegen.
Damit kann ich am Fluss unter den Bäumen über Kopf werfen. Außerdem sind Griffe kürzer. Dadurch bleiben sie nicht dauernd an der offenen Jacke oder der Wampe hängen.
Ich habe mir jetzt noch eine 1,80er bestellt fürs Forellen-Angeln am Fluss, weil der eh nur 15-20m breit ist.


----------



## Kaka (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ganz klar maximal 2,40 m. Alles drüber finde ich sowohl am See als auch am Fluß suboptimal. 

Meine Watangel für die Forellenpirsch hat 1,70 m. Meine Barschruten sind zwischen 2 m und 2,40 m und meine Zander/Hechtpeitsche hat auch 2,40 m. 

Bessere Balance, kleines Packmaß, bessere Köderführung und komfortables Werfen an dicht bewachsenen Uferbereichen sehe ich als größte Vorteile von Ruten bis maximal 2,40.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Das wird ja immer kürzer ....

Da würd mich (auch noch) mal interessieren:
Wer hat denn nun die kürzeste im Einsatz (zum spinnen!!!, nicht Eisangeln)???


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

1.85 er Wft Penzill


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich glaube, damit machste hier keinen Schnitt ;-)) viiiel zu lang ;-)


----------



## Kaka (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich auch nicht, aber trotzdem. Palms Gallery 1,73 m

Bin gespannt obs was gibt mit unter 1,50 ohne Eisangel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Wenn jemand ne Eisangel zum Spinnangeln hemen würde, wärs ja ne Spinnangeln ;-)) 
Wollt nur ausschliessen, dass Eisangeln als solches als Spinnangeln gesehen wird.

Hatte mal nen Kollegen, der sich das Spitzenteil von einer längeren, 2- teiligen Fliegenrute zur UUUUL- Spinn-Flitsche umbaute. Kann ich eh nicht als handwerklicher Volldepp und weiss auch nicht wie lang die war, aber das war nicht viel über 1,20m würd ich schätzen..


----------



## kgbbg (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

1,40 Tele-Baitcaster, um mal vom Boot aus dazwischen zu langen... hat 86 cm gut gedrillt und auch verkraftet ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

fertig gekauft? 
Sowas gibts?
Daten, Bilder?
1,40m - schon mal cool


----------



## kgbbg (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Guxtu hier:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-55..._4&btsid=9d1790c3-06ff-4306-adf4-a9cdf7da93cf
... aber die Scheiß- Ringe habe ich natürlich abgestrippt und neue, ganz leichte eingebunden...
Übrigens bin ich zwar kein Freund von Teleruten mehr, doch diese
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-8m..._4&btsid=9d1790c3-06ff-4306-adf4-a9cdf7da93cf
habe ich auch noch geordert. Einfach aus Platzersparnis. Die hat schon eine geniale Aktion mit ihrer nur 1,4 mm dünnen Spitze...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Cool - wasses alles gibt!!!!!!!

Danke für Info!

Klassische "Schwarzanglertaschenruten" ;-))))


----------



## schomi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

noch eine mit 1,40 m.

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwi1gIeAseHPAhVH6xQKHR3hAcMQ9QEIOjAI


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Bei mir reicht das Spektrum von 2,20 m (schwere Hecht-Twitche) bis 3,35 m (Distanz-Dropshot vom Ufer).

Die Vorfachlänge spielt auch eine Rolle - ich verwende z. T. bis zu 70 cm lange Stahlvorfächer --> mit nem ultrakurzen Stummel nur recht lästig werfbar.

Die 3,35er fürs Distanz-DS ist dabei aber eine Ausnahme -  meine anderen Spinnen sind maximal 2,70 m lang.


----------



## Hann. Münden (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1,50m ist jetzt aber schon extrem - selber gebaut, nehm ich dann an?


Nein, ist von Mitchell.
Mitchell Avocet Powerback Spin 0-4g


----------



## RayZero (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Meine Spinnruten gehen von 1,80 bis 2,70m - die 1,80m reicht z.B. am Bach oder beim Waten völlig auf. Ansonsten bewegt sich ein Großteil meiner Spinnruten zwischen 1,90 und 2,10m. Das sind dann meistens Barschruten für Fluss und Stillwasser. Die Wurfweite einer ordentlichen 2,10er Rute ist übrigens immens - es kommt sehr viel auf die Aktion und auf den Blank an. Ich glaube die Fisch&Fang hatte das auch mal getestet und bestätigt, dass durch längere Ruten nur wenige Meter mehr Wurfweite herausspringen. Was für 2,40 und 2,70m Ruten spricht ist leidglich eine bessere Drillkontrolle (hält sich finde ich allerdings in grenzen) und das "Überkurbeln" von Hindernissen, damit sich der Köder nicht verfängt (Steinpackungen o.ä.).

Ein weiterer Vorteil von kürzeren Ruten ist natürlich auch das geringe Gesamtgewicht und damit auch ermüdungsfreies Spinnfischen.

Unter Strich gilt für mich - lieber kurz als lang :m


----------



## capri2 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Also ich habe auch lieber lange ab 2,7m.
Habe allerdings auch eine mit 1,95 und 2,1m..
Die brauche ich wenn es das Gelände nicht anders zulässt oder mal für ne kurze Tour an See mit Fahrrad oder Moped.. Schön ist das sie wenig Platz brauchen und sehr leicht sind..
Aber rein vom Handling und von der Wurfweite mag ich die "längeren" lieber


----------



## Hechtbär (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Also ich habe 2 Spinnruten.
 Nix hochpreisiges...

 Eine Balzer Outlaw in 1,94m und eine Quantum Shotgun 2 in 2,40m.

 An beiden habe ich schon größere Fische gedrillt. Hecht bis 95cm.

 Beide Ruten sind top und die 1,94er nehm ich, wenn´s um Bäume herum geht.

 Die 2,40er Shotgun angel ich jetzt seit einem Jahr durchgehend und bin mehr als begeistert. Man merkt jeden Biss, weiche Spitze federt die Schläge ab und das knallharte Rückgrat hilft dann bei den Großen.

 Und mit der 2,40er werfe ich Distanzen (bis 25g) da werden manche mit ihren Ü3m-Stöcken blass. Die Angel läd sich einfach geil auf.:vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Hallo,

bei der ganzen Angelegenheit muß man bei den Vergleichen aber auch das Wurfgewicht beachten. Wenn man mit einer 3 Meter Rute und einem WG von 40-80 Gramm einen Mepps 5 wirft, wird das natürlich nichts Besonderes. Noch weniger wirds was, wenn man mit einer 2,10er Rute und einem WG von 10-40 Gramm einen 50 Gramm Wobbler wirft.
Der Einsatzzweck bestimmt die Länge und es gibt halt Gewässer, da sieht man mit einer 2,10er alt aus und an anderen mit einer 3 Meter Rute.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zanderzone (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich fische auch nichts mehr über 2,50m. Die Köderführung ist einfach genauer als mit solchen langen Stecken. Bei der Wurfweite liegt es auch eher an der Aufladung des Balanks, als an der Länge.. Würde nie wieder über diesen 2,50m fischen.. Es gibt auch überhaupt keine logische Erklärung dafür.. Das Handling ist einfach besser mit kürzeren Ruten..


----------



## Purist (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Es gibt auch überhaupt keine logische Erklärung dafür..



Doch: Das Überbrücken von Hindernissen am Ufer (hohes Schilf, Weidezäune, steile Ufer, Steinpackungen etc.) und, je nach Gewässersituation, auch die Köderführung an Hindernissen vorbei (z.B. parallel zum Ufer fischen und dabei noch 1-2m Krautfeld am Ufer überbrücken). Natürlich, wer gerne zu Watstiefeln/hose greift, kann das umgehen. Eine Alternative sind jedoch längere Ruten. 

Warum Mefoangler gerne 2,7m fischen, müsste mir jedoch einmal ein solcher erklären. Ist's nur die Wurfdistanz?


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum Mefoangler gerne 2,7m fischen, müsste mir jedoch einmal ein solcher erklären. Ist's nur die Wurfdistanz?



Wenn du bis zum Hals im Wasser stehst und für eine höhere Weite plädierst, ist eine längere Rute immer von Vorteil. Für das Spirolinofischen mit langen Vorfächern eignet sich auch eine längere Rute wesentlich besser.


----------



## zanderzone (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Da geh ich da nicht angeln ;-) Steinpackungen sind def. kein Grund! Ich angel an Ijssel und Rhein und komme bestens (wie meine Mitangler) bestens klar..


----------



## Purist (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

@Seele: Klingt alles einleuchtend und logisch. An die Vorfachlänge habe ich gar nicht gedacht, aber bei 40-50cm Stahlvorfach macht's an einer 1,80m Rute bestimmt auch keinen Spaß mehr.



zanderzone schrieb:


> Da geh ich da nicht angeln ;-)



Das ist doch kein Argument, genau da wo es schwierig wird ist man häufig der einzige Angler und fängt entsprechend 

So sehe ich aber auch längeren Ruten gewisse Vorteile beim Zielwerfen unter Bäume und Brücken. Das Problem daran ist, dass es reine Trainingssache ist mit welcher Rutenlänge man dort besser klarkommt. Tendeziell würde ich trotzdem behaupten: Köderführung ist bei längeren Ruten besser möglich, die Animation des Köders mit kürzeren Ruten. Bei der Zielgenauigkeit ist wohl 2,4m das Optimum auf alle Distanzen. Bei kürzeren wird's bei höheren Wurfgewichten schnell zum "Steine schmeißen" und bei längeren trifft man eben auch mal ein paar Meter daneben. |supergri


----------



## fischforsch (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Purist schrieb:


> Doch: Das Überbrücken von Hindernissen am Ufer (hohes Schilf, Weidezäune, steile Ufer, Steinpackungen etc.)


Aus meiner Sicht alles keine Gründe für eine längere Rute. Sondern lediglich haltloses altbackenes Gequatsche was durch die Köpfe die ewig gestrigen geistert.

Der einzige Grund ist der für...





Purist schrieb:


> die Köderführung an Hindernissen vorbei (z.B. parallel zum Ufer fischen und dabei noch 1-2m Krautfeld am Ufer überbrücken).


...oder eben wenn es auf maximale Wurfweite (z.B. MeFo-Angelei) ankommt, dann aber Ruten mit min. 3m Länge.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Mefo unterschreibe ich. Länge 3,20 Meter.

Der Thomas fragte aber glaube ich bezüglich ner Spinne für Barsch und etwas darüber.

Da ist dann doch kurz sehr sexy.


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Und wenn ich dann jetzt nochmal fragen darf:

Einerseits bescheinigen hier anscheinend alle dass längere Ruten nicht weiter werfen, andererseits plädieren die Mefoangler für Weite und nehmen deshalb längere Ruten.....irgendwo ist doch da n Fehler drin, oder?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ne die Längere Rute wirft schon weiter. Aber außerdem brauch man bei diesem quirliegen Fisch auch ne gute Dänmpfung. Ist schon alles richtig.
Wobei ich mir hier für nen Anschlag auf Distanz eher ne harte kurze Rute wünschen würde.

Nachtrag: ist beim Fischen auf größere Hechte auch so, mit der kurzen harten Rute kommt auch hier der Anschlag besser durch, auch bei großen Distanzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Mefo unterschreibe ich. Länge 3,20 Meter.


Länge kann da sehr wichtig sein.
Aber was einige bezweifeln, ist tatsächlich so, wenn ich im Binnenwasser mit der 3,20m Spinne die Schnur mit der Rutenspitze gerade noch vor Krautbeete parallel zum Ufer geführt bekomme und davor exakt langführen kann, wo sonst keiner im Sumpf und Schlingpflanzen etc. hinkommt. Das ist fast schon Garantie ...
Steinpackungen pffffffft 



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Der Thomas fragte aber glaube ich bezüglich ner Spinne für Barsch und etwas darüber.


Ich sehe auch erhebliche Unterschiede und Optimierungspotential zwischen Einsatz auf Barsch oder auf Forelle, selbst wenn einiges gleich ist oder man sogar gleiche Spinner etc. fischt. Wenigstens alle gut konditionierten Forellen tun doch einiges mehr, um wieder vom Haken zu kommen, und da hilft Rutenlänge richtig.



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Ne die Längere Rute wirft schon weiter.


Muss ich ergänzen, stimmt so nicht:
Der Angler mit genügend Power im Schmeißmuskel und die längere Rute im harmonischen Zusammenspiel wirft weiter, also 3 Faktoren anstelle 1er.

Die Rute alleine macht garnichts, die Energie und vor allem die höhere Energie für merklich weiter muss der Angler liefern ... wenn möglich.  
Ansonsten passiert schnell ein eher weniger weit.
Ich brauche z.B. einen guten Fingerschutz mit den 3m und 3,20m Ruten ab ca 20g Blinker in Vollpower, sonst geht da nichts mehr wegen der roten Kerbe in der Kuppe :g. 

Viele Aussagen: ich werfe mit kurz genausoweit oder weiter gehören so in die Klasse mangelnde Muskelmotorisierung  sagt Lajos1 ja schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Einerseits bescheinigen hier anscheinend alle dass längere Ruten nicht weiter werfen, andererseits plädieren die Mefoangler für Weite und nehmen deshalb längere Ruten.....irgendwo ist doch da n Fehler drin, oder?


Siehe meine ^ Erklärung, das passt schon. 
Das Dauerfeuer an der Küste (oder Talsperre) kann schnell Kraftsport sein ... und der "Rücken" ist weit verbreitet.

Das eine kurze und leichtere weniger "Rücken" machen sollte, ist wohl auch klar.


----------



## Purist (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht alles keine Gründe für eine längere Rute. Sondern lediglich haltloses altbackenes Gequatsche was durch die Köpfe die ewig gestrigen geistert.



Meinst du die ewig Gestrigen, die noch mit 1,6m Spinnruten und drei Rutenringen losgezogen sind?
Ansonsten probier's mal an schwierigen Ufern aus. 

All das was ich schrieb basiert auf eigener Erfahrung mit 2,1-2,7m Ruten- und ich wähle die inzwischen wirklich nach den Uferbedingungen aus. Je flacher und schilfloser das Ufer ist, desto kürzer darf die Rute sein. Viel Kraut am Ufer -> noch ein Pluspunkt für mehr Länge.

Wurfweite spielt dort auch noch hinein. Ich werfe mit 2,7 weiter als mit 2,1- und im Verhältnis zur steigenden Wurfdistanz wirft eine lange Rute dann auch wieder genauer, wo sie im Bereich bis 30-40m einer kurzen Rute noch unterlegen war. Lange Ruten wiegen immer etwas mehr und der Wurf ist durch den höheren Luftwiderstand anstrengender, das ist in der Tat der Fall, aber Vorteile haben sie eben auch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Spezielle Bereiche und Gewässer benötigen oftmals dafür geeignete Materialien.
Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, Otto-Normalo, wo fischt der gewöhnlich?
Im Bereich zwischen 10-40m, egal obs nen stehendes oder fließendes Gewässer ist.
Nur die wenigsten werden stundenlang volle Pulle rauspfeffern, eben weil es die Bedingungen dort erfordern.
Ein etwas kürzerer Stecken (zb 2,40 gegenüber 3m) hat an den meisten Gewässern überhaupt keine Nachteile gegenüber längeren, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Köderführung ist direkter und Drill ebenso, aufgrund der kürzeren Länge. Im Drill "schluckt" ein längerer Stecken doch vieles einfach weg, man merkt deutlich weniger im Drill vom Fisch.
Gerade im absoluten Nahbereich, wenn zb ein Hecht direkt vor den Füßen draufhämmert, steh ich mit nem längeren Stecken sehr bescheiden da. Die puffert mir den Anschlag doch völlig weg, da wird gleich der komplette Blank gefordert aufgrund der Länge und des Winkels.
Mit Pech und entsprechender Einschlaghärte machts da direkt "Knack", weil die Gerte und auch ich mit dem Ding in der Hand dem nichts entgegensetzen kann in der Kürze der Zeit.
Erst wenn ich diesen Punkt irgendwie überwunden habe und den Fisch etwas aus dem "kritischen" Nahbereich weg habe, kann eine längere Gerte wieder etwas mehr im Drill arbeiten.

Für mich persönlich sind Gerten zwischen 2,15-2,40m die idealeren, damit komme ich eigentlich überall zurecht, ob Elbe, Kanal, kleinere Seen und Teiche oder gar am Bach.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Spezielle Bereiche und Gewässer benötigen oftmals dafür geeignete Materialien.
> Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, Otto-Normalo, wo fischt der gewöhnlich?
> Im Bereich zwischen 10-40m, egal obs nen stehendes oder fließendes Gewässer ist.
> Nur die wenigsten werden stundenlang volle Pulle rauspfeffern, eben weil es die Bedingungen dort erfordern.
> ...


----------



## Purist (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit Pech und entsprechender Einschlaghärte machts da direkt "Knack", weil die Gerte und auch ich mit dem Ding in der Hand dem nichts entgegensetzen kann in der Kürze der Zeit.



Halte ich für nicht richtig. Dann müssten Karpfenangler alleine schon deswegen mit 1,5m Ruten losziehen, wenn dem so wäre. Hechte kämpfen nicht übermäßig und eher kurz. Mit einer langen Rute kann man sie dabei gut Richtung Kescher bringen und "knacken" tut's da nur bei beschädigten Blanks, egal ob die Ruten 3+m oder 2m Länge haben.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nämlich überhaupt nicht vorstellen,  daß ich auf ca. 60 Meter (oder auch noch darüber) mit einer 2,10er  besser mit dem Anhieb durchkomme als mit einer  3 Meter Rute.#d



Es müssen noch nicht einmal 60m sein, schon bei 20m hast du mit 3m deutlich mehr Hebelwirkung, außer du bekommst die Rute nicht hochgerissen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Also eine lange Rute hat viel mehr Auslenkungs- und Dehnungsweg als eine kurze und baut außerdem in der zunehmenden Biegung erheblich mehr Druck durch ihren höheren Blankdurchmesser auf, das ist nun mal klar. 

Erst wenn der Fisch unter der Spitze durchkommen und evtl. dem Watangler durch die Beine oder unterm Boot durchschwimmt, ist die lange etwas lästig. Aber ich komme mit ihr auch meist sofort auf die andere Seite hinten oder vorne ums Boot herum, und spiele dann wie bei Hase und Igel "bin schon wieder da!". 

Stabile Ruten sind nicht umsonst beliebt, wenn es um größere Fische geht, vor allem auch bei richtig kämpfenden Hechten , Großsalmoniden oder Karpfen. Und da gerne lang wo es von den Angelbedingungen passt. Dafür gibt man dann einiges Geld aus, lang ist schonmal ein Stück teurer.
In sehr billig ist meist irgendwas faul wie ein knackfreudiger Blank oder es ist komplette Weichware.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

man kann mit einer 3,60 bis 3,90 Rute, ohne damit ein Limit nach oben setzen zu wollen, einen Fisch vor den Füßen haken und in den Kescher bringen ( nein, kein 10cm Plötze gemeint) völlig normal; 2,70 sind da eher klein:m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Purist schrieb:


> Halte ich für nicht richtig. Dann müssten Karpfenangler alleine schon deswegen mit 1,5m Ruten losziehen, wenn dem so wäre.



Fischen Karpfenangler aktiv mit der Rute in der Hand?
Führen sie ihre Köder dabei bis vor die Füße wo ein Karpfen dann drauf haut?


Beide Fragen kannst du problemlos mit NEIN beantworten.
Die Rute liegt beim Karpfenangeln passiv auf der Ablage und man wartet auf den Run.
Beim Spinnangeln führt man den Köder auf sich zu und der Fischbiss wirkt dieser Zugkraft entgegen...die Wirkung ist ungleich kräftiger wie ein banaler Run eines Karpfens der dabei weit weniger Gegendruck hat und auch kein Anschlag bekommt.
Eine Karpfenrute muss völlig andere Anforderungen erfüllen wie eine Spinnrute, selbst wenn diese die gleiche Länge der Karpfenrute hätte.

Ein Drill vor den Füßen ist noch lange nicht vergleichbar mit einem Fisch, der dir direkt vor den Füßen und völlig unerwartet bei gesenkter Rute drauf zimmert und dir dabei auch mitunter den Stengel aus deinen Händen haut.
Wir reden hier nicht von Minuten sondern von Sekundenbruchteilen wo dieser Biss erfolgt.
Und das kann durchaus die Belastungsgrenze einer Spitze für diesen kleinen Moment überfordern und es gibt nen Knack....bei Glasfaseranteilen übrigens eher weniger, bei Kohlefaser sehr schnell möglich.
Wie gesagt, die Rede ist nicht von 3-5m vom Ufer weg, sondern 0,5-1m vor den Füßen.


Das mit einer langen Rute auf höheren Entfernungen auch der Anschlag besser durchzubringen ist, steht denk ich mal doch eh außer Frage.


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Rede ist nicht von 3-5m vom Ufer weg, sondern 0,5-1m vor den Füßen.



Das zeigst du mir bitte mal, wie du mit ner 2,7m Spinnrute den Köder 0,5m vor deine Füße führst.
Ich denke du meinst einfach den Biß unter der Rutenspitze als maximal kürzeste Distanz, oder?


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Fischen Karpfenangler aktiv mit der Rute in der Hand?
> Führen sie ihre Köder dabei bis vor die Füße wo ein Karpfen dann drauf haut?
> 
> 
> ...



 Deine Antworten auf Deine selbst gestellten Frage sind falsch
Ja, das machen die . es gibt nicht nur die Boilie Experten,
 Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ein Drill vor den Füßen ist noch lange nicht vergleichbar mit einem Fisch, der dir direkt vor den Füßen und völlig unerwartet bei gesenkter Rute drauf zimmert und dir dabei auch mitunter den Stengel aus deinen Händen haut.
> Wir reden hier nicht von Minuten sondern von Sekundenbruchteilen wo dieser Biss erfolgt.
> Und das kann durchaus die Belastungsgrenze einer Spitze für diesen kleinen Moment überfordern und es gibt nen Knack....bei Glasfaseranteilen übrigens eher weniger, bei Kohlefaser sehr schnell möglich.


Das ist doch ein ganz normaler Fall und Standard.
Wenn das eine Rute bzw. schon der Blank nicht kann - ist das  schlicht Schrott.

Früher mal in den '90ern im letzten Jahrtausend brauchte man zur Sicherheit unabdingbar eine Blechpeitsche oder eine Sportex (Kev) :vik:  - aber das ist schon länger nicht mehr so. 
Jeder bischen stabile Blank aus der modernen Mittelklasse hält auch einen voll reinspringenden Fisch beim Köder rausheben aus oder man könnte ihn gleich rauskranen.

Videos mit der Liftpower einer DAM Nanoflex gibt es reichlich, aber die anderen können das auch schon längst, mehrere Verbundschichten und Querversteifungen können sehr viel. 

Das Brechen über normale Belastungen über die Schnur ist quasi unbedeutend geworden, Hänger belasten weit mehr als Fische, Ruten sterben mehr an Autotüren oder Drauftreten oder Anschlagen usw. - die ganz dünnen Rütchen sogar noch leichter.

Superleichte "Modeblanks", die aus Leichtigkeitsgründen und Grammzahlen im Katalog jede Armierung im Blank streichen, sind eigentlich ein Käuferbeschiss und man kennt diese Pappenheimer ja schnell


----------



## zander67 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich nutze seit Jahren Ruten zwischen 2,70 und 3,00 m, 
auch vom Boot aus.
Habe es auch mit kürzeren Ruten versucht, 
hatte aber kein richtiges Gefühl damit.

Für mich entscheidend ist, dass ich beim Drill den Fisch besser führen kann und auch mal daran hindern kann in die Ankerseile zu flüchten.
Werfen lässt es sich mit der längeren Rute auch genauer.
Wenn es windig ist, kann man mit einer längeren Rute die Schnur (Schnurbogen) besser dahin legen wo der Gummifisch laufen soll. 

Ich fange viele Zander (ca. 70%) genau vorm Boot bei der letzten Absinkphase vom Gummifisch.
Klappt mit der 3,00m Rute auch super, nie Probleme gehabt. 

Im Grunde genommen ist es aber egal ob kurz oder lang, wichtig ist, dass der Angler mit der Rute klar kommt.
Mein Kumpel angelt mit einer 2,1m Rute neben mir im Boot und fängt auch nicht mehr oder weniger.

VG


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst einfach den Biß unter der Rutenspitze als maximal kürzeste Distanz, oder?



Richtig, sorry wenns anders rüberkam.
Je nach Stellung der Rute kann hier eine etwas kürzere Rute durchaus vorteilhafter sein, abhängig freilich von weiteren Faktoren.
Mit Spinnern/Blinkern wäre es gar kein Problem, diesen bis vor die Füße zu führen. Mit ner 2,70 Peitsche sicher etwas schwieriger. Nur für solche Zwecke würde ich eben auch etwas kürzeres nehmen

@Nordlichtanglerie Hebekraft einer Rute hat herzlich wenig mit kurzzeitiger Starkbelastung zu tun.
Ein Ei oder auch Glas halten auch hohe langsame wirkende Kräfte aus. Kommen diese mit kurzem Stoß, ist der Bruch mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben.
Feederangler werden wissen, was ich damit meine.
Die Spitzen halten ne ganze Menge aus, können aber sehr schnell brechen bei kurzzeitiger Starkbelastung (Schnur um Spitzenring gelegt beim Wurf zb.)
Das Hänger eine Rute mehr belasten (oder vielmehr der Angler der daran zerrt^^) steht doch außer Frage und spielt bei der Rutenlänge überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## eagle-ray (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Übrigens, nicht nur Mefo-Angler fischen gerne längere Ruten (3 -3,30m), auch Karpfenangler die extrem weit werfen möchten fischen gerne 3,90m Ruten anstatt der sonst üblichen 3,60m. Ich glaube schon, dass es einen Zusammenhang gibt zwischen Wurfweite und Länge der Rute. Ein weiteres Beispiel sind die Brandungsangler. Die fischen Ruten über 4m.


----------



## Sneep (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Hallo,

ich muss mich hier als Freund langer Ruten outen.

Vorteile sehe ich ich in erster Linie beim Drill.
Ich habe einen größeren Winkelbereich in dem ich Zug  auf einen Fisch ausüben kann. Damit kann ich einen Fisch eher in eine bestimmte Richtung bewegen, weg vom Hindernis. Mit einer kurzen Rute sieht das gleiche Manöver nur albern aus.
Das habe ich mehrfach erfahren müssen, bei einem Karpfen auf die Fliegenrute.

Meerforellen versuchen mit Kopfschlägen den Haken los zu werden.  Das gelingt ihr gerade bei schweren Blinkern nicht selten. Hier ist Dämpfung in der Rute gefragt. Die lange Rute ist hier prinzipiell im Vorteil.

Der Konflikt zwischen guter Dämpfung und großer Wurfweite wird wird aber deutlich mehr durch die Härte der Rute bestimmt.Harte Ruten werfen weiter, dämpfen aber schlechter.

Wenn das Gewässer durch Gebüsch am Ufer nur an einzelnen Stellen erreichbar ist, ist das auf den ersten Blick das Einsatzgebiet kurzer Ruten. Aber nur so lange ich nicht  mit Pendelwurf und co den Blinker ins Wasser befördern muss.

Dann gibt es Konstellationen, wo nur mit einer langen Rute überhaupt gefischt werden kann.
Ein Beispiel, ein mittlerer Fluss mit Grasflächen am Ufer, der Fisch steht nur am Ufer unter dem überhängenden Gras. Gefischt wir die gegen die Strömung. Rute war eine 3,90 Matchrute. Mit einer kürzeren Rute war dieses Fischen nicht möglich.
Für eine kurze Rute sehe ich nur in wenigen Fällen Vorteile, z.B. bei Fliegenruten in zugewachsenen Bächen.
Ansonsten ist eine kurze Rute leichter und angenehmer zu fischen. 
Mehr Vorteile fallen mir da jetzt nicht ein.

Ich will meine Vorliebe aber nicht anderen aufdrängen, wer lieber kurz fischt, soll das bitteschön machen.

snEEp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> R@Nordlichtanglerie Hebekraft einer Rute hat herzlich wenig mit kurzzeitiger Starkbelastung zu tun.
> 
> Kommen diese mit kurzem Stoß, ist der Bruch mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben.


Daran arbeiten die Blankhersteller nun seit mindestens 30 Jahren an den Kohlefaserblanks, anfangs war das wirklich so mit Problemen bei Schockbelastung.
Es gibt nun genügend Blanks, die alles was so böse zerren kann auch aushalten, tw. sogar drauftreten und sowas.  Als Verbesserung hatte man auch Kevlar gegen das zerplatzen rumgewoben und sich diverse Verstärkungen wie Glasfaserlagen einfallen lassen (z.B. Sportex HM-Turbo sind immer noch legendär). 

Heute wickelt ein guter Blankhersteller mehrere Lagen und mehrere von diagonalen Helixen und die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eben nicht mehr gegeben. #d

Shimano liefert z.B. Ruten mit Blanks, die sehr viel aushalten und dafür finde ich die sogar mal wertig bei den Straßenpreisen.

Dass immer noch oder schon wieder Blank- und Rutenanbieter mit schlechter "Salzstangenbröselware" unterwegs sind, kann ich aber auch nicht ausschließen und gehe bei dem immensen Preiskampf und Kampf um Käufer auch stark von aus.
Insofern sind die Bedenken ja auch berechtigt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist eine kurze Rute leichter und angenehmer zu fischen.
> Mehr Vorteile fallen mir da jetzt nicht ein.


An weiteren Vorteilen ist eben noch der günstigere Preis, tw. inzwischen die erheblich höhere Auswahl wie z.B. auf dem US-Markt, und die höhere Schnelligkeit und Härte einer kürzeren Rute bei gleichem Blankfasermaterial. Insofern bekommt der Käufer eine höhere Leistung. Oder andersherum muss man für eine lange einen Aufpreis bezahlen bzw. zu einem teuren Modell mit teurerer Kohlefaser greifen, damit die ähnlich gut "steht".


----------



## ajotas (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Thema kurzzeitige Schockbelastung: wie viel nun auch immer so unsere Durchschnittsruten zwischen 70 und 500 € davon aushalten mögen....was bitte soll hier die Länge, ob nun 2,40m oder 3,30 m tatsächlich für einen Unterschied ausmachen? Ich kann, objektiv gesehen, mir da kein Argument pro kurzer Rute ergründen.....da würd ich jetzt eher behaupten, wenn, dann geht die kurze Rute da eher zu Bruch, da der Einschlag und Kraftverteilung auf kürzerem Weg ausläuft......es kommt wohl letztlich auf die individuelle Situation / Winkel und das Taper des Blanks an, nachrangig nach den bereits genannten durchschnittlich zu erwartenden Belastungsqualitäten moderner Ruten. Oder nicht?


----------



## Nidderauer (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ich fange viele Zander (ca. 70%) genau vorm Boot bei der letzten Absinkphase vom Gummifisch.



Interessant gelle? Woher weiß das der Zander eigentlich, dass es die letzte Absinkphase ist :q?

 Und die anderen 30 % beißen dann wahrscheinlich in der ersten Absinkphase...

 Da kann man sich die ganzen Absinkphasen zwischendrin zukünftig ja eigentlich sparen und leiert einfach zügig ein bis kurz vorm Boot #6

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Da kann man sich die ganzen Absinkphasen zwischendrin zukünftig ja eigentlich sparen und leiert einfach zügig ein bis kurz vorm Boot #6


Richtig, nennt sich dann Vertikalangeln und die Rute darf ganz kurz sein! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

So ein paar Freunde längerer Ruten gibts ja noch - wir scheinen aber deutlich in der Minderheit zu sein.

Wenn ich mal irgendwann im Laden an einer kürzeren vorbei laufen werde, habt ihr mich aber neugierig genug gemacht, dass ich irgendwann mal auch eine kaufen werde so um 2,10m - 2,40m ....

Auf jeden Fall vieeeele tolle Argumente in (fast) jede Richtung zum überlegen.
Danke dafür an alle!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Nimm ruhig ne kurze(ca.2m) wenn Wurfweite keine Rolle spielt.
Die Köderführung ist viel genauer. Ähnlich als hätte man die Schnur direkt in den Händen und auch die Genauigkeit beim Wurf ist besser.
Handling überhaupt durch das geringere Eigengewicht.

Lange Ruten?
Nur noch wenn es die Umstände am Gewässer erfordern. Ansonsten so kurz wie möglich, wobei 1,80m meine pers. Wohlfühluntergrenze ist.


----------



## barschzanker (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Ich möchte nur ein warnung aussprechen.wenn man mal auf den geschmack gekommen ist und sich an das entspannte kurzwedeln gewöhnt hat kommt einem ne 2.70er vor wie ne mischung aus bolo und pilkrute:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

entspannte kurzwedeln ...

Solange alles unter gehakten 3/4 m Raubfisch bleibt, ist das ja noch machbar,
aber wenn die dickere Rute gebraucht wird, möchte ich die nicht missen ... #d

Für mich gilt als Faustformel: Fischlänge mal 2 sollte der Auslenkungsbereich der Rute bei schnellen Räubern schon sein, damit man den souverän beherrschen kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Gibt ja neben den Bass/Trout Ruten auch kurze und kräftige für große Köder(und Fische).:m

Mag ja auch nicht jeder gleich. Aber die Vorteile bei Köderführung, Eigengewicht, Handlichkeit überwiegen für mich klar.
Nur wenn es ständig Maximalweite sein muss oder ich über Hindernisse hinweg angeln muss darf es auch mal etwas länger sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Aber nicht, wenn Du die Länge bzw. verfügbare Federweglänge brauchst, weil der Fisch (Forelle,Hecht) rumtobt und Purzelbäume oder Kreisel schlägt. Bremse reicht m.M.n. dafür nicht sicher aus, man muss die Spannung halten. 
Klappen kann es trotzdem


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Klappt auch.
Die Rutenlänge war bisher jedenfalls noch nie Schuld an einem Fischverlust im Drill.
Alles Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

So ne Jerksrute hat ja auch bei teilweise über 200 gr WG nur um 1,80 - 2 m...
Ob das Drillen da noch Spaß macht an so einem Prügel, hat aber da nix mit Länge zu tun.

Ich mags halt, wenn sich die Rute im Drill noch biegt....

In wie weit das mit kurzen noch geht, muss ich mal gucken..


----------



## Sunwalk (29. November 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

2,70 an Mosel, Saar, Rhein etc sowie größeren Seen, 1,90 an kleinen Bächen auf Bafo und Co  

lg 
Janos


----------



## Timo737e (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Hi an alle 
Mir ist heute eine neue Rute aufgefallen und zwar die Daiwa Prorex AGS in 2m70 wurfgewicht 10 bis 30 Gramm nun stellt sich mir die Frage da ich auf Zander angle mit 8gramm Wobblern ob diese mit der rute verwendbar sind
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Und danke im Voraus für die Antworten


----------



## Rannebert (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*



Timo737e schrieb:


> Hi an alle
> Mir ist heute eine neue Rute aufgefallen und zwar die Daiwa Prorex AGS in 2m70 wurfgewicht 10 bis 30 Gramm nun stellt sich mir die Frage da ich auf Zander angle mit 8gramm Wobblern ob diese mit der rute verwendbar sind
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Und danke im Voraus für die Antworten



Da machste am besten mal einen eigenen Thread zu auf, oder besser noch, schaust erst einmal per Suchfunktion, ob es dazu nicht schon Freds gibt.

Ansonsten bin ich auch eher der Freund vom kürzeren Gerät. 2,70 mag ich inzwischen gar nicht mehr, bin eher so bei der Länge zwischen 1,90 und 2,30 gelandet, und da auch weiterhin eher die kürzeren Stecken.
Ich brauch selten hohe Gewichte und die extremen Wurfweiten, aber da gibts im Bereich um die 2,20 auch ein paar gute Weitwurfkünstler.


----------



## Timo737e (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Danke für die Antwort da ich aber am Rhein Fische brauchen wir Ruten Längen von Mindestens 2m70 hab sogar ne Sportex mit 3m15 und die ist für den Reihn ideal da man mit so kurzen Ruten nicht über den Steinvorfuß


----------



## thanatos (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

ist doch Wurscht ob kurz oder lang oder-oder -oder 
 kommt doch immer auf´s Gewässer an und so wie es einem jeden am besten gefällt.Ein jedes hat seine Vorteile aber auch seine Nachteile.


----------



## marcellus07 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinnruten - lang oder kurz???*

Prinzipiell nicht länger als 2.70m
Wenn du nicht weißt ob 2.10 oder 2.70 nimmst einfach 2.40 und gut. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy_R (11. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir von euch jemand eine kurze Spinnrute für den Rhein empfehlen? Die Rute sollte Max. 210m sein und nicht allzu schwer sein dennoch denke ich, dass sie ein Wg -80 haben soll.Danke und Gruß


----------

